# Ouch



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

OUCH II! Egyptian weightlifter is helped away in a wheelchair after 151kg bar pins her to the ground

Read more: OUCH 2! Egyptian weightlifter is helped away in a wheelchair after 151kg bar pins her to the ground | Mail Online


----------

